# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 >  گذاشتن icon برای برنامه VB6

## robo-saz

برای گذاشتن آیکن روی برنامه های 6VB باید چه کرد؟

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام
ابتدا آیکون معتبری را برای یکی از فرم ها (پیش فرض Form1 است) با کلیک بر خصیصه Icon از فرم Properties انتخاب کنید
سپس از منوی Project گزینه آخری (Project Properties) را کلیک کنید، تا فرم تنظیمات باز شود. به روی سربرگ Make کلیک کنین و در جعبه Icon نام فرم را انتخاب کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## بهروز عباسی

این که دوستمون گفت یه راهه اینم یه راه با کد نویسی که حین اجرای برنامه میتونی این کارو بکنی
Private Sub Form_Load()
Me.Icon = LoadPicture("C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\Graphics\Icons\Misc\FACE05.ICO")
End Sub
نکته:بجای (C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio\Common\Graphics\Icons\Misc\FACE05.ICO)با  د آدرس ایکن مجاز مورد نظر درج شود.

----------


## cjmoon

سلام تاجایی که من میدونم برای اینکه ایکن رو خودت هم بتونی بسازی و بعد ازش استفاده کنی رنگش باید از 32 بیت کمتر باشه :لبخند گشاده!: .

----------


## rezarko

یک سایت مفید دانلود ایکون حتماً یه سر به این سایت بزنید:http://www.iconfinder.com
موفق باشید.

----------


## MohammadGh2011

سلام عليکم
اين سايت هم براي آيکن خيلي خوبه ،گفتم معرفي کنم تا دوستان استفاده کنند البته قبلا در سايت معرفي کرده بودم.
http://www.iconarchive.com/
موفق باشيد

----------


## ho3ein282

اگه خودت میخوای آیکن رو طراحی کنی و یا عکس رو تبدیل به آیکن کنی 
پیشنهاد من اینه که از Axialis Software استفاده کنی که تو کار با آیکن 
کاملترینه اگه خواستی بگو آموزشش رو واست بزارم

----------


## Ho3ein021

دوستان مشکل من اینه

خوده VB تعدادی ایکون داره و میشه به راحتی گذاشت ولی

میخوام یه ایکون دیگه بزارم ، همه چیش درسته(فرمت و ...)

ولی وقتی اوکی میکنم

میزنه نامعتبره عکس (Invalid picture)

چیکارش کنم؟؟؟؟

----------


## SlowCode

سلام
وی بی فقط آیکن های 24bit و کمتر از اون رو قبول میکنه. باید آیکنت رو با برنامه های ویرایش آیکن به 24bit تبدیل کنی.

----------


## Ho3ein021

خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز :لبخند: 

واقعا فکر نمیکردم به این زودی کسی جواب بده :دی

----------


## Ho3ein021

سلام

من سعی کردم با این برنامه ""Axialis Software"" تغییر بدم ولی بازم VB ایراد میگیره

ایا با این برنامه میشه 24 بیت کرد ایکون رو؟؟؟ 

اگه میشه بگید کجاش یا یه برنامه معرفی کنین

:(

بعد خودم یه ایکون ساختم با این برنامه، 24 بیت و یه 4 بیت ولی هیچ کدوم رو قبول نکرد مشکل چیه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## SlowCode

سلام
از برنامه ArtIcons استفاده کن چون خیلی راحته، وقتی آیکن رو باز میکنی یه صفحه به این شکل میاد:


بعد روی آیکنی که میخوای تبدیل کنی راست کلیک کن و Convert رو بزن بعد:



نکته: اگه توی زیر مجموعه های یه آیکن حتی اگه یه آیکن 32bit باشه vb اون رو قبول نمیکنه.
سایز 48 و یا 32 پیکسل هم برای آیکن کافیه.

----------


## Ho3ein021

ببخشید بابت اسپم

حله داش

دمت گرم :لبخند:

----------


## paul wesley

سلام من یک از برنامم خروجی گرفتم و اومد icon اون رو با نرم افزار resourse hacker با یک ایکون با کیفیت دیگه عوض کردم و کاملا هم فایلexe من ایکنش عوض شده تنها مشکل اینه که وقتی میخوام ستاپ درست کنم باید چیکار کنم؟؟ایکن من 256*256هستش و فقط یک رنگ توش به کار رفته اونم نارنجیه؟!
لطفا راهنمایی کنین؟!
میخوام برناممو پخشش کنم
البته بگم با اون wizard خود visul studio ستاپ میسازم!

----------

